# Peyton turned 6 months old yesterday



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just don't know where the time went! It seems like last week I was waiting impatiently to pick up my baby Peyton and now she's already 6 months old and blossoming into a beautiful young Doberlady. 










"Mom it's too bright outside!"










"I don't wanna do a stand-stay! I wanna be by you!"










"OK fine I'll stay but you'd better hurry, it's hot out here"










Not quite stacked and on a downward sloping driveway, but we're getting there 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, pretty little doberlady!! You're right, though; time has just flown by! Pretty soon she'll be off to college... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

She's gorgeous. My Golden pup just turned 8 months old yesterday and is growing into a fine "gentleman". Maybe he can ask Peyton out on a date? 
I gotta post up some pics of my Golden pup soon.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

LabbieMama said:


> She's gorgeous. My Golden pup just turned 8 months old yesterday and is growing into a fine "gentleman". Maybe he can ask Peyton out on a date?
> I gotta post up some pics of my Golden pup soon.


Hahaha that's cute, sure he can ask her out! Awww babies growin' up so fast!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

"Happy 6 months Peyton", what a big girl she is now!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I can't believe she's already 6 months! Time flies!


----------



## Rottnk9s (Jun 28, 2010)

She is beautiful ... thanks for sharing!! :biggrin:


----------

